

Ngtemplate - a Google CTemplate compatible template engine written in C - breckinloggins
http://github.com/breckinloggins/ngtemplate

======
breckinloggins
This started out life as something for a larger project, but I quickly spun it
off into its own project when I realized it would be useful on its own.

This is early code, I wouldn't consider it appropriate for production use just
yet.

Feedback is welcome!

